# Picking up new buck this weekend!!



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

:stars: 

We are driving out to Ohio this weekend to pick up Buttin' Heads Bostin Cream!! We didn't plan it but when Tom posted one of the lists of available NDs on one of the yahoo groups I couldn't help but be interested. He isn't "proven" but has excellent genetics and Tom is adding his dam to his show string for 2011.

I will post pictures as soon as I can take some.

P.S. Laura already knows this but he has waddles!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WATTTTLLLLLESSS!!!

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!

hahaha ok ok...I need to breathe!

Congrats! Better take pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Amika!! Buttin' Heads has always had some nice animals. We'll be needing pics now when you get him home!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

The last four pictures are of Bostin during the long drive home:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 31dfcc34c9

Bostin's lineage:
Dam: Champola
Sire: Martinique

Bryedal Veil is his great-grand dam who is also Wedding Songs dam. Tom will be adding Champola to his show string this year.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous congrats. I like his color to.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Joanie!!

He is darker than I expected and has more of the reddish blonde coloring. But I like him very much!! He doesn't look anything like my does or other buck so he brings that with him and of course the genetics.

I really hope Champola does well in the show ring for Tom which will reflect well on Bostin. She had kidded with triplets Sunday morning. Her udder was very nice. I got to hold one of the bucklings - all three had the wattles - never seen such bitty wattle before.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LUUUUUCKY!!!

Hope he does well!! Hes got the genes though!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Good luck with him!


----------

